# Anyone wanna go on March 8?



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Will put the boat in at Joes Bayou in Destin or Liza Jackson in FWB. Not sure yet. Gonna try to get out about 7. Gonna try a few bottom spots not too far from the pass. Might go out a little further. No plan really. Just need to get out and fish. Bring a few bucks for gas and bait. PM if interested.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Will be pretty rough tomorrow, good luck and be safe!


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah, might have to sit under the bridge.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Ron19 said:


> Yeah, might have to sit under the bridge.


That's where I will be


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

sniperpeeps said:


> That's where I will be



How did you do? I ended up working on the boat all day.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Ron19 said:


> How did you do? I ended up working on the boat all day.


Got on some sheeps, will be back out tomorrow afternoon again. That bite is pretty good right now.

There were breakers all the way across the pass, didn't see any boats leave.


----------

